# Galveston Sea Snail Questions



## snaillover1232 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello there, I recently grabbed 6 Sea Snails from Galveston Bay, and I have been keeping them in a 3-5 gallon tank. I have been adding the right amount of salt to their water. (Store Bought.) I also just enhanced there tank with plants from the bay and 2 plastic plants. Now, I have 100$ to spend but I am really hoping that I would not have to spend it all or even 80$... I wondering if anyone knew much about these Sea Snails that are less then an 1" long. They are greyish brownish and have rounded swirly shell. I will post a picture later today if I have time.

Questions
What size tank should I have them in?
Should I change anything in there tank?
I am feeding them seaweed should I change their diet?
And anymore general information on Sea Snails? 

Thank you for your time,
Snaillover1232 :-D:-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

snaillover1232 said:


> Hello there, I recently grabbed 6 Sea Snails from Galveston Bay, and I have been keeping them in a 3-5 gallon tank. I have been adding the right amount of salt to their water. (Store Bought.) I also just enhanced there tank with plants from the bay and 2 plastic plants. Now, I have 100$ to spend but I am really hoping that I would not have to spend it all or even 80$... I wondering if anyone knew much about these Sea Snails that are less then an 1" long. They are greyish brownish and have rounded swirly shell. I will post a picture later today if I have time.
> 
> Questions
> What size tank should I have them in?
> ...


 sea snails pictures - Bing Images
As you can see, there are way to many snails out there to guess at what you have. But it sounds as if you are doing the best you can for them. And feeding them correctly. Leave them in the tank you have, I do not believe they will outgrow it. A picture is this case is worth a ton.


----------



## snaillover1232 (Sep 3, 2011)

How do you post a picture? Someone help! I am new


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

try uploading photos to a site like photobucket.com first

i suggest mixing marine salt with the water in a seperate food safe container/bucket with a small powerhead atleast 24 hours in advance for any water changes. then test salinity with a refractometer ( check ebay ) 

next your going to need a heater and/or chiller depending on the temperatures of their enviroment. people do make biotope tanks all the time.
and lastly i suggest checking local laws on collecting, some areas are prohibbited. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to TFK :-D

You can use photobucket and post the link as suggested. Also in the reply to thread section, if you go futher down the page there is a button the says mangae attachments. From there you can select browse for uploading a file from your computer. Select the picture that you want to upload, make sure it is a jpeg file. Then select upload. Once you have finished uploading the files you want to attach to your message you can close out that window and than post.


----------



## snaillover1232 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is the picture of the snail! The coloring is off because my little sister painted them... They are usually plain gray


----------



## snaillover1232 (Sep 3, 2011)

they are my snails im her littel sister and it was so i could tell them apart and they are not gry they are brown WITH gray


----------



## platyfishlover123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay they are BROWN WITH GRAY... Not gray with brown I get it!


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

snaillover1232 said:


> they are my snails im her littel sister and it was so i could tell them apart and they are not gry they are brown WITH gray





platyfishlover123 said:


> Okay they are BROWN WITH GRAY... Not gray with brown I get it!


LOL!!! Now Now you two, no squabbling...........:argue:

Siblings :dunno:


----------



## platyfishlover123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hehehe sorry were sisters  Obviously...  well can anyone help my lil sis??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

platyfishlover123 said:


> Hehehe sorry were sisters  Obviously...  well can anyone help my lil sis??


 With them all painted I can't tell. Looks as if one or possibly 2 are mexican Turbos, but not sure.


----------



## platyfishlover123 (Sep 1, 2011)

We looked at those and were thinking the same thing but I am still not sure...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

platyfishlover123 said:


> We looked at those and were thinking the same thing but I am still not sure...


 Yea me either. Astrea Cone Snail was the other guess, but Mixican Turbo looks closer. I don't know about the bigger one though.


----------

